# 1938 Westfield Clipper clean original paint boy's bike



## stingrayjoe (Oct 29, 2015)

Out of all the bikes I have owned I must say this one is pretty cool. Pre War bikes in this shape have not really come my way over the years. This was hanging from the ceiling by cables in the previous owners recreation room! I need to put a few minor things back in order. The original front rim had the hub cut out of the spokes. It has a front wheel lock on the front fork no key. I replaced the handlebars and grips and I want to put vintage tires on the bike. THE BIG THING I AM LOOKING FOR A DELTA FRONT LOAD TORPEDO IN SIMILAR CONDITION.. Please PM me if you have one...I have a good orig paint blue one to trade or I will buy for cash outright - OR - trade for stuff I have listed F/S... thanks!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 29, 2015)

I love it!  I had a red clipper like that but sold it when I picked up a better condition black Westy Elgin.


----------



## catfish (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice Bike Joe!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 8, 2015)

I had some time to work on the bike. Cleaned up the rear wheel, cleaned and lubed the chain, added some vintage WW tires and a period rear reflector. Still need to build the original front hoop back up into a wheel. Added a front load Delta headlight. May look for an ivory one to replace it so it blends with the ivory accents in the paint.


----------



## jkent (Nov 8, 2015)

This is the light that would look killer on that bike. 
Period correct for that bike as well
I had a 1937 Westfield Mead Ranger with this light on it 




http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?80711-Big-Delta-Horn-Light-!


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 8, 2015)

I think the horn is located inside that tank so no need for the hornliight jkent pictured. I have seen these often with persons reflection lights to match the persons rear reflector


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

